

Why you need to move from the Android to iOS - ForFreedom
http://ajean.net/2013/06/27/how-to-move-from-data-from-android-to-iphone/

======
biafra
If his main reason really was the update delays of some manufacturers he
could've just gotten a Nexus phone and have updates in time.

~~~
ForFreedom
The nexus is not available outside the US initially. Anyway from the read I
understand its with apps too.

------
lesslaw
Don't assume my needs, you will be wrong.

~~~
ForFreedom
Assume?

~~~
lesslaw
Ah the OP. What are my needs with regard to my using Android and why do I
_need_ to change to iOS ?

